# New boat! Registration process



## Grant Marblestone (Mar 25, 2019)

Howdy all from Houston.
I just purchased a used skiff and i'm trying to fill out paperwork for the boat/outboard/trailer.

I have filled out the boat which includes a fee for "Transfer of Ownership (any Texas registered vessel)" and i believe i have the form for the boat filled out correctly.

Now i am turning to the outboard registration. Because i included the outboard in the sales tax for the boat, i don't have to pay on this form again. But, do i need to pay anything to transfer the title of the motor? ($11)?.

Thanks,

Grant


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I always split Texas boats/trailers into 3 parts. Boat; motor; and trailer. The trailer will have to go to DMV and the motor and boat to Parks and Wildlife. I would re-do the forms, allocating some part of the sale to each entity. If you go in, P&W people have always been helpful to me. You can re-print the forms online.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

There is a line in the calculations on the PWD 144 (Table L, item 5)that says sales price was calculated in vessel price.
https://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdforms/media/pwd_144_a0900_outboard_motor_application.pdf


----------



## Grant Marblestone (Mar 25, 2019)

Kurt, I see that and checked it. So, no double taxation, but what about title fee N.11?


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

If you click "See Chart" next to N.11, the fee chart shows $27.

Or, you can leave it blank and the clerk at the TPWD office will fill it out.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

you get 2 forms tpwd on line, dont fill out the computation part tpwd will help with that. you need titles signed by the seller and bill of sale separating trailer funds and then boat and motor is together. tpwd does not separate the taxes on boat and motor. only the trailer which you need texas dmv form on line along with bill of sale to take to your local county tax office to get your trailer tags you dont have to title but do register. hope this helps. make sure the prior owner signed the titles front and back you also have to sign the buyer side on back. you pay 6.25% on boat and motor plus registration and title fees to tpwd and 6.25% taxes on trailer to county.


----------

